# Arguido



## BOBBIPETER (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi. Can anyone advise me, as an expat, what my rights are regarding a request to attend the local Police station as an "arguido".
Do the Police have to provide me with an interpreter as I do not speak or understand Portuguese.
And do they have to advise me in what capacity I am summoned to attend?
And if they do not - what is my position and stance.
thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

From my personal limited 'one time' experience of being an 'Arguido' myself and based on what I was told at the time (two years back) my understanding is as follows ...

You have no option about non attendance, you get an official 'demand to be in court on a nominated day and a nominated time' document delivered by registered post or sent by hand via the local Police*. They make it very hard to say you didn't receive it !

When you show up in court you have to wait around probably for hours and you get told nothing. If you don't show up you are in trouble and can be arrested and fined for delaying the court process, if the hearing is adjourned or postponed you are one of the last to be told and you go away again and wait for a fresh summons to appear. When you arrive you should sign in to signify that you are there - if they don't ask you you should ask them as this is your future proof that you showed up.

There are no expenses payable and there is no compensation for your travel, loss of time or earnings. No food and no drinks either so take your own.

They will always make available a court appointed translator/interpreter.

All in all not a joyous or fun experience and one that I will do all I can to avoid in future if given the option. Good luck with yours.

(* Best tip I can give is to phone the clerk of the court the day before and check again that the appointment is correct - I had one wasted journey until I started to do that).


----------



## BOBBIPETER (Feb 28, 2019)

BOBBIPETER said:


> Hi. Can anyone advise me, as an expat, what my rights are regarding a request to attend the local Police station as an "arguido".
> Do the Police have to provide me with an interpreter as I do not speak or understand Portuguese.
> And do they have to advise me in what capacity I am summoned to attend?
> And if they do not - what is my position and stance.
> thanks


Thank you so much. Actually it is not a Court appearance but one at a Police station. Also surely they must advise me why I have to appear and in what capacity. Witness? Defendant? Accused? And of what? and by whom?
Again any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

It should give some basic info or a case number on the 'invitation document' you were sent. With that info you can ask what the case is. Portuguese law is based on the guilty until proven innocent premis and its all taken rather seriously. The Police will give you at least some basic info if you visit and ask nicely.


----------



## BOBBIPETER (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks again. Done that but they still refuse to give me any information. Surely they must say who, what, when and where?


----------

